# Re-wire USB Port?



## shanline (Jun 18, 2019)

Hey there. I bought a 2017 Cruze Premier RS Hatchback a few weeks ago.

One of the things I love is the android auto feature.

The thing I dislike about that, is that it forces me to have a USB cable plugged in all the time and it looks tacky.

I would like to re-wire or add a 2nd "hidden" USB port behind the front of the console and route the cable to the phone pocket/charger.

Is there any suggestions on how to accomplish that since it's a bit different than adding a hidden 12v port?

Thanks!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What do you use your 12v cig socket for?

I have a charger plugged into mine. 2 USB ports.

My AA seldom gets used. So the USB never gets used. And it don't supply enough power to charge with in a decent time. So I really don't bother with mine


----------



## shanline (Jun 18, 2019)

It's not about having a charger, it's about getting android auto to cast to the MyLink. As it stands right now, you need to directly plug in your phone to the USB port. I do not believe there is a way to cast android auto wirelessly to the the MyLink head unit.

If I'm mistaken, I would love to know the solution.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I've added a second USB port, but it only charges. You would probably have to reroute the stock one to where you need it and replace the one you took out with a second. I do not think the infotainment system supports two, but I own a Gen I so others may say something else.

USB ports


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's not possible to cast AA. It don't even kick on till it's plugged in. 

There's an update coming out. Supposedly later this year. It's first update since it was released I think 5 years ago was what the article said.

Supposed to be a whole new app. Don't know if that one will cast though.

But I don't even think the radio supports casting anyways. Not the 7 incher anyways.


----------



## shanline (Jun 18, 2019)

"Cast" as in wirelessly? I guess cabled can also be considered casting.

I have the 8" MyLink if that makes a difference.

I know I have to use the cable to do AA at the moment.

Perhaps the idea of putting in a charge only port where the stock USB port is now, and then semi-permanently turn the stock USB port around to run a cable down the console.


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't have the Android Auto feature in my 2014 Mylink system but friend of mines has a Mitsubishi and he must use the USB lead to connect to the head for it to work. It must be a standard across all manufacturers


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

The factory one is hardwired. Can't see why you couldn't tap into the USB port from the backside and add another in a remote location


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

I put the below 2 port USB into mine. I have a 64GB mini stick plugged in with music. The other port has a short 6in USB cable that I plug my phone into and then tuck it in the pocket ahead of the shifter out of the way.

I guess it depends on whether you want the cable that feeds the new port hidden, and how well. Well hidden will require removing the center console, routing cable, an replacing.

Read through this thread: https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393-gen2-audio-electronics/177577-extra-usb-port-options.html
Buy this for $40: https://replacementradios.com/gm-20...-usb-aux-port-module-new-13509942-p-3256.html

This will give you a 2 port hub at the stock location using actual GM parts. It all plugs in, no wire hacking, and the Radio will see USB1 and USB2 in your sources if you plug anything in. The charging output is minimal, but it will charge the phone a bit, even when running Android Auto for maps, etc. 

Now you have 2 choices: 

The easy was is a 6ft USB Cable that you plug into USB1, then tuck around and under the side of the console and route back to under the armrest.

The hard but clean way is you take the console apart. You tuck the above 2 port plug/hub behind the panel. Hack the wiring on the original single port plug and solder a short usb cable to it plugging it in. Then purchase a 2nd single port usb and (this could be a generic) route the cabling for it and install back near the armrest.


----------



## shanline (Jun 18, 2019)

I think I'll get the Dual USB Port part above and mount it in the stock USB location. I'll then splice the stock single USB port into the wires behind the console and run a USB Cable hidden in the console back to where I want to plug in my phone.. all stealthy like.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Any update to this? Anyone have any ideas about faster charging? When using Google maps and music through AA my phone (S9+) barely charges at all. If I just play music it'll charge but slowly


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I saw on a Volt forum they were using USB Y- cables (Like this) where it'll draw power from both and you can plug a higher amperage charger into the 12V outlet. I did this with a 2.4A charger and everything works but my phone (S9+) still isn't charging any faster. Maybe it's a problem with my phone because the Volt guys say it works great.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

WillL84 said:


> I saw on a Volt forum they were using USB Y- cables (Like this) where it'll draw power from both and you can plug a higher amperage charger into the 12V outlet. I did this with a 2.4A charger and everything works but my phone (S9+) still isn't charging any faster. Maybe it's a problem with my phone because the Volt guys say it works great.


Your phone will seek the Qualcomm fast charge protocol before it will fast charge. You can have a 30A USB port it and it won't care. That standard uses a chip in both ends to communicate charging rate, battery status, etc.

I think 800ma - 1A is the highest standard charge rate you will see. You could get a 12V Fast Charge car charger though.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I have a fast charger for the car but the problem is I need it plugged in to the USB port to use Android Auto, hence the use of the Y cable.


----------

